# jerk pecans



## miamirick (Oct 17, 2010)

made a couple batches of pecans yesterday to snack on while watching gators lose again

first patch is dusted with jerk seasoning

second batch is honey, brown sugar and cinnamon

coated with melted butter then added seasonings

smoked for about two hours
































looks like killer is hunting for some snook


----------



## eman (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow , That's just NUTS,

 Looks good from here and i think i'd be searchin for snook too.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 19, 2010)

um. I see more than pecans...where can we hear more about the rest of the party?  those brown sugar ones wouldn't last long around me - they look irresistible! 

Killer, don't take it too hard, there's always the next game...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 19, 2010)

Now the nuts look good but the Gator Don't look that good But I heard Urban say that there's gonna be a lot of changes coming for the next game.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice looking nuts you got there!


----------



## placebo (Oct 19, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Nice looking nuts you got there!


What NOT to say in the men's restroom.

I've yet to smoke some nuts and I love pecans yum! Looks great!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Rick!

Looks Great!

Todd


----------



## kevink (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of wood did you use?  We've got about 9 giant pecan trees in the yard, and always looking for new ways to use pecans.  Great post!


----------

